# Any ideas on how to stop a racoon from pooping on my fence?



## ada903 (Jul 27, 2011)

So we have had this racoon for five or six years, it likes to poop on the corner of my backyard fence, and the s..t piles up - in the same one spot. It is where our fence and the neighbor's cross, and he poops right in the middle of that.  Any ideas?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 27, 2011)

We had a problem with racoons pooping in our basement window wells. We placed mothballs there, and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## RonB (Jul 27, 2011)

ada903 said:


> So we have had this racoon for five or six years, it likes to poop on the corner of my backyard fence, and the s..t piles up - in the same one spot. It is where our fence and the neighbor's cross, and he poops right in the middle of that.  Any ideas?



Man that stinks...  I've not had that problem...  , but you might try one of these.
Ron


----------



## ada903 (Jul 27, 2011)

We can try the mothballs stuff, we can put them in a thin cloth and tie them there.   We might buy a specialty repellant too!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 27, 2011)

Hunting stores or Sporting Goods stores with clothing might sell Wolf Urine -- raccoon is marking his territory. You have to convince him you are a something that might eat him - like a wolf.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 27, 2011)

We trap them in a cage and make hats.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 27, 2011)

I could use a hat   it rains here all the time


----------



## NWL (Jul 27, 2011)

Scoop the poop and then have your DH, DS, or yourself (if you can manage it) pee in the same location.  It does work.

Cheers!


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 27, 2011)

NWL said:


> Scoop the poop and then have your DH, DS, or yourself (if you can manage it) pee in the same location.  It does work.
> 
> Cheers!



try this link:

Link.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 27, 2011)

You should give the poor raccoon his land back!  Can you buy a different house in an area that isn't an animals land?


----------



## isisdave (Jul 27, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> try this link:
> 
> Link.



Costs $25,000. Cheaper to replace the fence with a wall topped by raccoon deterrent.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 27, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> try this link:
> 
> Link.




Looks like a fun gun. I would be smiling all day after 1000 rounds.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 28, 2011)

isisdave said:


> Costs $25,000. Cheaper to replace the fence with a wall topped by raccoon deterrent.



Well, if cost is a big issue - I would just convince my Presa Canario that the racoon tastes like beef. :hysterical: 

Presa Canario were originally bred to guard and fight with cattle, *an attack by this dog has been described as hopeless for the victim. *They are a guardian breed with man-stopping ability, incredible power and a complete lack of fear.

Here puppy puppy puppy


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought I'd seen everything in the forum, but obviously I need to keep a more open mind!  Raccoon poop problem?  :rofl:


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 28, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I thought I'd seen everything in the forum, but obviously I need to keep a more open mind!  Raccoon poop problem?  :rofl:



And a plethora of suggestions.  Go TUG!

I do feel guilty that the first thought that came to my mind was 'Shoot It'. However I have a elderly cat ("Trouble") that we think a raccoon (or possum) has gotten hold of in the past ("Trouble" had claw wounds on both sides of his face (he is a fighter)).  So I have no tolerance for wild animals that hang out in my yard. 

My Dad traps them and relocates them, I don't think they've come back.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 28, 2011)

One of my friends has raccoons climbing into his attic. They get up there and have a party, poop, pee, its all there. So, he drove them out and boarded up the places where they were getting in. 

They just dug through the wood.

So he took cans and spread them apart and put the metal over the hole and screwed it in. So, they dug a hole beside the first one.

They are determined buggers.

elaine


----------



## NWL (Jul 28, 2011)

*It's All About Marking Your Territory*

You really need to remove the racoon's scent and the replace it with your own.  No need to purchase exspensive urine products.  Yours will work fine.

Cheers!


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 28, 2011)

*If nothing else works I can solve it.*

Take down the fence.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 28, 2011)

A shotgun will do the trick.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pour a full bottle of ammonia on the fence, if it's wood.  Of course it will likely kill anything growing near the fence.  But it will get rid of the animal.  They hate ammonia because it smells like another animal's urine.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 28, 2011)

Icc5 said:


> Take down the fence.



My grandmother in Astoria, Oregon used this method effectively. She had regular raccoon visitors, but they had free-range pooping ability, so it never created a problem. 

elaine


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 28, 2011)

Sandi Bo said:


> I do feel guilty that the first thought that came to my mind was 'Shoot It'.


My first thought, too. And I do feel guilty. Sorta.


----------

